# My weekend



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 3, 2014)

I made a little trip about 45 minutes west of my home to get a little _schoolin_'.


I did remember to take a few pictures...















XL Stumpster, just about loaded with the Prime Rib and Roasted 'Taters our "_Teach_" made for dinner.



Opening the pork


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like a fun outing, did you learn anything?


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 3, 2014)

What Buzz said!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like a smart bunch.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 4, 2014)

What was the invent?


----------



## boozer (Mar 4, 2014)

That does look like a good time.  And whether you learned anything or not,  you can't complain about prime rib for dinner!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, I probably did learn a thing or 3.

It was a competition cooking school given by the head cook and personal friend of mine from Swamp Boys.  Class was less than an hour west of me in Clermont, Fla.  I mostly went this time to pick up a couple jars of the sauce...Saved the price of shipping.


----------

